# Which wheel would be the best?



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi everyone which wheel would be the best?


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Neither of those is going to be suitable for a syrian I'm afraid. They will need a 28cm wheel.

This one is my all-time favourite (absolutely silent) with this one being a decent choice as well but it's quiet, not silent. Both great value. Pets at Home do a 28cm one they market for rats but they are noisy as heck.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> Neither of those is going to be suitable for a syrian I'm afraid. They will need a 28cm wheel.
> 
> This one is my all-time favourite (absolutely silent) with this one being a decent choice as well but it's quiet, not silent. Both great value. Pets at Home do a 28cm one they market for rats but they are noisy as heck.


Okay thank you


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

I think I may go for the wood one it looks really nice


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Smolmaus said:


> Neither of those is going to be suitable for a syrian I'm afraid. They will need a 28cm wheel.
> 
> This one is my all-time favourite (absolutely silent) with this one being a decent choice as well but it's quiet, not silent. Both great value. Pets at Home do a 28cm one they market for rats but they are noisy as heck.


I've heard that the wooden wheel isn't great, that some hamsters have ended up with bleeding paws because of it, and it can cause splinters, also if you have a hamster that likes to wee in the wheel it's difficult to clean, apart from the difficult to clean bit, I don't know how true any of that is?

I've looked at the Trixie one, what is it actuly like? I keep hearing good reviews but the fact it's closed in and the hamster has to get on and off through the holes has always concerned me that they could hurt themselves.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> I've heard that the wooden wheel isn't great, that some hamsters have ended up with bleeding paws because of it, and it can cause splinters, also if you have a hamster that likes to wee in the wheel it's difficult to clean, apart from the difficult to clean bit, I don't know how true any of that is?
> 
> I've looked at the Trixie one, what is it actuly like? I keep hearing good reviews but the fact it's closed in and the hamster has to get on and off through the holes has always concerned me that they could hurt themselves.


I have heard the cut paws issue about a different wooden wheel, this one? I did check mine thoroughly for splinters or gaps before I put in in obviously but that's just good practise. The liner on the inside is cork which can't splinter but I suppose if you have a ham that chews it could take up the liner and expose the wood itself? Anything comes with risks like but the wooden trixie is one I saw recommended everywhere before I tried it and I've had my two for coming up on a year now and they're in perfect condition, no issues at all. Definitely something to watch for tho, it's a good heads-up.

I plastikoted mine before I put in in so it's semi-waterproof or like, wipeable? And I didn't even do a great job, dropped the tin of sealant on the pavement so only had a dribble to do both wheels lol. But I would hesitate to give one to my dwarf who is a filthy filthy boy, he gets plastic because hes gross.

My plastic Trixie lasted I think 4-5 years? Again, none of mine have been chewers. It was very very rattly towards the end but apart from that all the hams liked it, the holes ever caused any issues for any of them. It's a very light wheel so there isn't a problem with them over-running, trying to get off and the wheel is still spinning which might make the holes a problem. On the other hand it's a positive if you have a ham who runs HARD, the enclosed wheel means they can't be flipped out across the cage but that's more a thing you see with robos I think.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I have the plastic 28cm Trixie wheel for mine. Not silent but relatively quiet really and i have 3 going all night so either they're quite or I sleep like a log


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Smolmaus said:


> I have heard the cut paws issue about a different wooden wheel, this one? I did check mine thoroughly for splinters or gaps before I put in in obviously but that's just good practise. The liner on the inside is cork which can't splinter but I suppose if you have a ham that chews it could take up the liner and expose the wood itself? Anything comes with risks like but the wooden trixie is one I saw recommended everywhere before I tried it and I've had my two for coming up on a year now and they're in perfect condition, no issues at all. Definitely something to watch for tho, it's a good heads-up.
> 
> I plastikoted mine before I put in in so it's semi-waterproof or like, wipeable? And I didn't even do a great job, dropped the tin of sealant on the pavement so only had a dribble to do both wheels lol. But I would hesitate to give one to my dwarf who is a filthy filthy boy, he gets plastic because hes gross.
> 
> My plastic Trixie lasted I think 4-5 years? Again, none of mine have been chewers. It was very very rattly towards the end but apart from that all the hams liked it, the holes ever caused any issues for any of them. It's a very light wheel so there isn't a problem with them over-running, trying to get off and the wheel is still spinning which might make the holes a problem. On the other hand it's a positive if you have a ham who runs HARD, the enclosed wheel means they can't be flipped out across the cage but that's more a thing you see with robos I think.


Thank you.

I didn't know there was more than one wooden wheel, plastikoting it is a really good idea.

I might have to try a Trixie when I get a hamster again.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Engel98 said:


> I have the plastic 28cm Trixie wheel for mine. Not silent but relatively quiet really and i have 3 going all night so either they're quite or I sleep like a log


Mine started out that way but at the end it was keeping my partner up from two rooms away lol they definitely have an expiration date!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't you find wheels are the hardest thing to buy for a hamster? Whether it be the price or the noise


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

What about flying saucers with a 12 week old syrian hamster


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> What about flying saucers with a 12 week old syrian hamster


Same deal, they need a 28cm or 12" saucer when full grown. Which is actually way harder to fit in a cage. It's a waste of time getting them stuff that will work when they're a baby but they'll eventually grow out of.

I think a decent wheel is the most important thing in a cage so it's worth the effort to get it right. Honestly you don't have many options when you get to 28cm so it actually makes it easier to choose lol


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Smolmaus said:


> Mine started out that way but at the end it was keeping my partner up from two rooms away lol they definitely have an expiration date!


Well we're 2 months on and still good so hopefully it'll stay that way!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> What about flying saucers with a 12 week old syrian hamster


Saucers don't promote a healthy running position. They'll always mimic the curvature of the rim of the wheel unfortunately


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Saucers don't promote a healthy running position. They'll always mimic the curvature of the rim of the wheel unfortunately


Thank you


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Saucers don't promote a healthy running position. They'll always mimic the curvature of the rim of the wheel unfortunately


That's very true, I panicked when my initial wheel was a) hella noisy and b) too small for Marble. So I went to [email protected] and they recommended a saucer and said one size fits all. First few nights Marble literally went nuts on it. Later on he ignored it and used it as a perch. When I watched him on the saucer running to his little heart's content I was curious and a bit worried because he was basically not arching his back but just bent sideways trying to not fall off the wheel, which I guess isn't good for him either.

Picked up at relatively quiet 22cm second hand wheel from Facebook market place for £5 (not a bad price though!) and so far so good. I'll upgrade again once he's outgrown this one.


----------

